# Malinois



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm looking to get a malinois pup (working line - for schutzhund) in Fall/Winter so I'm starting to do some research in earnest.

Does anyone have a breeder (or breeders) they recommend?


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Michael Ellis - some very nice working Malinois http://www.loupsdusoleil.com/

And Ot Vitosha kennels...can't seem to find a working website..


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I think Leerburg now breeds Working line Malinois, you can check on their website http://www.leerburg.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Would you import? I can refer you to Nick Vaneroom in Belgium - his male is being used a good bit - won all three World qualification trials. He does helper work for some of the dogs from my Basha who train there.

Lee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If importing is an option, I'd say check out Andre VanderGarten in Belgium too. Friend has a *very nice* Mal from there, and has gone over to Belgium to do quite a bit of training with Andre too.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.dantero.com


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DinoBlueAnd Ot Vitosha kennels...can't seem to find a working website..


Here's Ivan's site. Looks like he changed the name and got a total redesign.
http://www.malinoispuppies.com/


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMI think Leerburg now breeds Working line Malinois, you can check on their website http://www.leerburg.com


Just curious but has a Leerburg bred dog ever won a major title or has he won one?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: alaman
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: VALIUMI think Leerburg now breeds Working line Malinois, you can check on their website http://www.leerburg.com
> ...


That would be Kaiserhaus Malinois. And if any dogs ever got titled, they sure don't mention it on their web site.

http://www.kaiserhaus.com/


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Carol,

Where did you get your Mal?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, here's the link
http://www.premierprotectiondogs.com/contact_us.html
Ivan Balabanov

I don't have Mal's but know someone who's very please with her pup .


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DinoBlueMichael Ellis - some very nice working Malinois http://www.loupsdusoleil.com/


Ditto. I cannot recommend Michael enough. How many high end sport breeders and handlers of Malinois breed their dogs to live in the real world too? Michael does. I've seen Jackson, the current two time MR3 champ work and he's a beast. I think everyone has heard a lot about Joker as well. 

Get your mal from him, and beg borrow or steal if you need in order to get to one of his seminars.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions and helps!

I just spoke to Lisa @ loups du soleil (Michael Ellis's partner) and it looks like I will be getting a pup from one of these litters:

http://www.loupsdusoleil.com/breedings.html

Can't wait!!!









P.S. And, yes, John, now I just need to find a way to get to one of Michael's seminars!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Michael gives a great seminar - he talks to everyone as he works the handler and dog. I wish he would be close to us soon!

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lisa and Michael are good. Dogs from their program do very well and trained by their owners!

Dantero is good as well - very versitile and stable in temperament.

Ivan good as well - lots of his breeding program trained and handled on the field. There were a lot of them at the AWDF.

I think he also changed his site due to an issue with a certqin person hacking into his site a few years ago.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome! I wish you the best of luck with the pup. You're stacking the deck in your favor to begin with by going with them. 

I would try as hard as you can to get to his seminar before starting virtually anything with the pup. You will avoid so many of the common problems and issues that we as handlers create - especially if you get a really good dog (which you likely will). 

Congrats!


----------

